# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > خبر: گردهمایی در بیست و دومین نمایشگاه بین المللی کتاب - پنجشنبه(17 اردیبهشت) - ساعت 3(سه) بعد از ظهر

## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوستان عزیز،

بیست و دومین نمایشگاه بین المللی کتاب تهران از تاریخ 16 لغایت 26 اردیبهشت در مصلی امام خمینی(ره) برگزار می گردد، از این رو بر آن شدیم تا همچون سال های گذشته، یک گردهمایی برای آشنایی هر چه بیشتر کاربران و مدیران سایت برنامه نویس در این نمایشگاه برگزار کنیم،

*زمان: 17/02/1388(پنجشنبه) - ساعت 3(سه) بعد از ظهر*
*مکان: جنب درب سالن فروش مستقیم کتب خارجی.*

**

سایت نمایشگاه: http://tibf.ir

دوستانی که قصد شرکت در این گردهمایی را دارند، می توانند در این تاپیک اعلام نمایند،

باسپاس
گروه مدیریت جامعه برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان

----------


## raziee

سلام.
من به تازگی به عضویت این سایت در اومدم. بنابراین نمیدونم که سال های گذشته چه اتفاقی افتاده.
من علاقه مند به شرکت هستم.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

انشاا... بنده افتخار حضور در جمع دوستان را خواهم داشت:)

----------


## adinochestva

بنده هم مشتاق شرکت هستم

----------


## sece_shance

به لطف و عنایت الهی ، اگر خدا بخواد منم حضور پیدا میکنم  :لبخند: .

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> انشاا... بنده افتخار حضور در جمع دوستان را خواهم داشت:)


بسیار عالی :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## هانی هاشمی

با جشن انتشار اوبونتوی 9.04 تداخل داره  :ناراحت:  کاش یه روز دیگه می ذاشتین :اشتباه:

----------


## Nima_NF

متاسفانه امسال نمی توانم در جمع دوستان حضور پیدا کنم.

امیدوارم به سایر دوستان خوش بگذرد.

----------


## sece_shance

پیشنهاد بنده واسه مکان قرار : خیابان اصلی ، آخر لاین بن بست (جنب رباب شرقی ، سمت ورودی های طبقه اول) هست.

میشه : انتهای خیابان در تصویر زیر.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من به تازگی به عضویت این سایت در اومدم. بنابراین نمیدونم که سال های گذشته چه اتفاقی افتاده.


تاپیک های مربوط به دیدارهای گذشته موجود هست، می تونید با جستجو آنها را پیدا کنید.





> یشنهاد بنده واسه مکان قرار : خیابان اصلی ، آخر لاین بن بست (جنب رباب شرقی ، سمت ورودی های طبقه اول) هست.
> 
> میشه : انتهای خیابان در تصویر زیر.


می تونید موقعیت محل را روی نقشه مشخص کنید؟

----------


## Sundown

خوش به حال شما تهرانی ها :افسرده:  :گریه: 
جای ما بچه های غیر تهرانی رو هم خالی کنید
خوش بگذره :قلب:

----------


## MIDOSE

مشکلی نیست من جای شما رو خالی می کنم  :بامزه: 
می گم من امسال میام ولی خواهشن مکانش را دقیق بدید(با نقشه) 
امیدوارم دوستان را ببینم و از تجربه و اطلاعاتشان بهره مند شوم .

----------


## hamed_gibago

منم خیلی دوست دارم بیام
ولی از آنجا که زمان و مکان دقیقش مهم نیست
بهتره در همین تاپیک کسانی که می خوان بیان 
وقتی که زمان و جا دقیق مشخص شد بهشون پیام خصوصی بدین

----------


## vcldeveloper

> می گم من امسال میام ولی خواهشن مکانش را دقیق بدید(با نقشه)


شما نقشه نمایشگاه امسال را پیدا کنید، انتخاب مکانش با ما. مشکل این هست که نقشه بروز شده ایی برای نمایشگاه امسال منتشر نشده، یا بهتره بگم که من در سایتش تا امروز نقشه ایی که سالن ها، و بخش های مختلف نمایشگاه کتاب را مشخص کرده باشه، ندیدم.

----------


## sece_shance

> می تونید موقعیت محل را روی نقشه مشخص کنید؟




البته مکان های مناسب تری هم هست، اما بنده به دلایل ذیل این مکان رو انتخاب کردم:

بیشترین ورودی از سمت دربهای ایستگاه مترو شهید بهشتی هست.سر راست بودن آدرس.نزدیک بودن به تمامی امکانات رفاهی نمایشگاه و درب های ورودی سالن ها.

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

من سعی میکنم که برای اولین بار در جمع دوستان برنامه نویس حضور پیدا کنم

----------


## salehbagheri

بنده هم سعي ميكنم بيام!!

در ضمن، در گردهمايي هاي قبلي وضعيت بانوان برنامه نويس عضو سايت نامعلوم بود!

اگر بانوان عضو، علاقه مند به شركت در اين گردهمايي هستند ميتونند همينجا اعلام كنند!!! و گروهي براي خودشون تشكيل بدهند!!!

با تشكر

----------


## alisadr

منم میام 
اگر میشه محل قرار را  ایمیل کنید

----------


## masoud.t123

بنده هم سعی می کنم حضور داشته باشم.
محل رو فقط مشخص کنید.

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

ما با برو بچز دانشگاه قراره بیایم.انشالا که بتونم افتخار آشنایی با دوستان برنامه نویس رو داشته باشم........

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

اگه اجازه بدید من هم میخوام حضور داشته باشم.فقط لطف کنید، بگید کجا؟

----------


## xamfia

دانشگاه ما احتمالا 22 اردیبهشت از اصفهان برنامه حرکت داره در نتیجه ما در موعد مقرر شما نخواهیم رسید.اگر امکان دارد غرفه یا مکان ثابتی را در نمایشگاه معرفی کنید که برنامه نویسان شهرستانی نیز بتوانند در این حرکت جمعی حضور داشته باشند.

----------


## zoghal

من جمعه قرار در گردهمایی موببل تایپ باشم، سعی میکنم مرخصی بگیرم تا در این جمع هم حضور داشته باشم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> فقط لطف کنید، بگید کجا؟


ظرف چند روز آینده در همین تاپیک اعلام میشه. مطالب این تاپیک را دنبال کنید تا مکان دقیق مشخص بشه.

----------


## afsaneh.asp

سلام
منم ميام.
خيلي خوشحال شدم اين تاپيك رو ديدم . من تهران نيستم و تصميم داشتم يه روز واسه نمايشگاه بيام تهران  و ان شائ الله پنجشنبه ميام كه بتونم به جمع شما هم (البته اگه قبولم كنيد)بپيوندم. :لبخند:

----------


## Bahmany

خیلی خوشحال هستم که می تونم تو ساعت اعلام شده در جمع دوستان باشم

----------


## NewFoxStudent

بنده هم برای حضور در جمع اساتید لحظه شماری میکنم

----------


## davood59

سلام دوستان!
من هم خیلی دوست دارم بیام. دلم میخواد بیام و بچه های خوب این وب سایت رو ببینم. همچنین مدیران فهیم و ارزشمندش رو. 
خدا کنه بتونم مرخصی بگیرم و با کارهای دیگم تداخل نداشته باشه. 
پس به امید دیدار شما عزیزان.

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> من جمعه قرار در گردهمایی موببل تایپ باشم، سعی میکنم مرخصی بگیرم تا در این جمع هم حضور داشته باشم


ما پنج شنبه انشاءالله در خدمتیم 
اما یه سوال
گردهمایی موبیل تایپ چیه ؟ یکی توضیح می ده؟
با تشکر

----------


## amir.khanlari

اميدوارم بتونم در اين گردهمايي شركت كنم ولي اگه روزش جمعه بود بهتر بود

----------


## raziee

خیلی خوشحالم که در این هفته تهرانم و میتونم به این گرد همایی بیام.
هنوز مکان دقیق مشخص نشده نه؟

----------


## goldkavir

منم میام، خوشحال میشم ببینمتون :لبخند:

----------


## razavi_university

سلام
من هم خیلی دوست دارم بیام ولی پنج شنبه نمیتونم (بهتر نیست بگذارید جمعه بگذارید تا دوستان بیشتری بتونن بیان)
یکم هم فکر بچه های شهرستانی باشید

_شاید هم جمعه رو برای حضور مدیران محفوظ نگه داشتید_ :چشمک:

----------


## niksoft

اگر خدا بخواهد بنده هم حضور خواهم یافت   :متفکر:

----------


## iman_22a

من خیلی دوست داشتم بیام ، همه رو ببینم علی الخصوص جناب بهروز راد  . البته اگر سطح دسترسیشون اجازه بده  :افسرده: 

البته جمعه کنکور ارشد دارم  :گریه:  توی خود اهواز

----------


## h.jaza

منم با جناب رضوی موافقم، اگر جمعه بشه خیلی بهتره...

----------


## Pr0grammer

سلام ؛ بعد از مدت ها فرصتی شد که بیام توی فروم برنامه نویس یه سری بزنم! که خداروشکر این تاپیک رو دیدم.
ایشالله من هم میام؛ هر چند  5شنبه تولدمه  :لبخند گشاده!:  اما هر وقت شد موردی نداره...
پیشاپیش از زحمت دوستانی که برای این گردهمایی تلاش می کنن، تشکر می کنم.  :تشویق: 
مشتاق دیدار ...

----------


## azra2099

با سلام از اینکه همه جوره در تلاشید تا گام موثری را راه پر بار نمودن اندیشه های کامپیوتر ی بردارید خوشحالیم 
اما کاش زمان همایش را با آزمون های ارشد آزاد هماهنگ می کردید تا همه بهره لازم را از حضور دوستان ببرند امید وارم جای ما ر دوستان پر کنند  :خجالت:  :تشویق:

----------


## ictfac

سلام خیلی دوست داشتم شرکت کنم و با دوستان از نزدیک آشنا شم ولی به علت کلاسی که تو اون ساعت دارم نمیتونم بیام اگه cancel شد ان شا الله میام.

----------


## unique1984

سلام
متاسفانه افتخار حضور در جمع بزرگواران و اساتید برنامه نویس  رو ندارم. :ناراحت:  :ناراحت: 
اما دوستانی که در این گردهمایی شرکت میکنند ما رو از گزارشات کتبی و تصویری خودشون بی  بهره نذارند.
امیدوارم  به همه دوستان خوش بگذره.

----------


## powerboy2988

سلام
منم با کله میام!!!!!!! D:

----------


## borna66

با سلام.
چه حيف شد.ما كه نميشه بياييم.
فكر ما شهرستاني هاي نجيب رو هم بكنيد :خجالت:  يك قرار شهرستاني هم بذاريد.
روزگار خوش

----------


## akram-g

خیلی عالیه ولی متاسفانه من نمی تونم بیام. :ناراحت:

----------


## younesshashemi

سلام 
من هم سعی می کنم بیام 
اگر یک روز وسط هفته باشه مثل *یکشنبه یا دوشنبه* خیلی بهتر است

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> منم با جناب رضوی موافقم، اگر جمعه بشه خیلی بهتره...


منم با دوستان موافقم.اگر امکانش هست جمعه برگزار بشود.فکر کنم تعداد بیشتری از جامعه برنامه نویس خواهند آمد.(من پنجشنبه میان ترم دارم).
اگر  قرار باید همان پنجشنبه بماند،اگر  برای جمعه آینده گردهمایی دیگری برگزار کنید،خیلی خوب میشود.

----------


## mehdi_kamari

سلام و عرض ادب به همگی . با جشن ابونتو تداخل داره  ولی سعی می کنم  بیام . خیلی دوست دارم دوستانی که همیشه در کنار هم بودیم رو حضورا ملاقات کنم .

----------


## reza10203045

سلام منم احتمالا بیام . حالا این احتمال واسه اینکه چون من شهرستانی هستم به همین خاطر نمی تونم بگم که حتما میام . ولی اگر دوستانم رو راضی کردم که به نمایشگاه بریم میام.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

مثل این که این 5 شنبه ازمون دانشگاه ازاده و چند تا جشن و گردهمایی دیگه
برای من مشکلی نداره ، هر دو روز می تونم بیام ولی اگه امکانش هست ، جمعه باشه که دوستان بیشتری باشن (البته این مشکل هم هست که اون وقت این شهرستانی های عزیز که از استان های دورتری نسبت به تهران بیان ، اگه گردهمایی جمعه باشه ، برگشتنشون سخت تر میشه ها! (صبح شنبه همه اش باید چرت بزنن!))

----------


## gheysar14

من هم حتماً میام
خوشحال میشم که با اساتید برنامه نویس آشنا بشم :لبخند:

----------


## hamid411

سلام دوستان برنامه نویس
خیلی خوشحال میشم اگه بتونم افتخار ملاقاتتون رو داشته باشم.
من هم با جمعه بیشتر موافقم ولی برای 5شنبه هم مشکلی ندارم.
فقط اگه مسولین هماهنگی لطف کنن و مکان و زمان دقیق رو اطلاع بدن ممنون می شم.
email:h_411@yahoo.com

----------


## AmirSlash

آقا ما هم هستیم خوشحال میشم اساتید برنامه نویسی رو زیارت کنم

----------


## Yasersadegh

سلام خدمت همه دوستان و اساتيد محترم
بنده هم خيلي علاقه دارم كه در جمع اساتيدي چون شما حاضر باشم. :قلب:  انشاا... اگر خدا بخواد اساتيد رو ملاقات خواهم كرد.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

باعث افتخار منه که بتونم دوستان و اساتید عزیز رو از نزدیک ملاقات کنم.
حتما سعی می کنم که بیام.

----------


## Pr0grammer

اگه جمعه باشه خیلی خیلی عالی میشه! پیشنهاد می کنم، یه نظر سنجی بزارید!

----------


## CYCLOPS

خیلی عالیه منم پیشنهاد میکنم جمعه باشه یا کلا تو هفته دیگه این هفته دو تا امتحان دارم :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 
مثلا دوشنبه نمیشه ؟؟؟

----------


## salibsatan

سلام.لطفا روزش رو تغییر بدید.با جشن انتشار اوبونتو یک روزه(و تقریبا یک ساعت)...نمیشه تغیرش بدید؟من دوست دارم تو هردوش شرکت کنم...آقایان(و خانومهای)مدیران...لطفا روزش عوض شه...

----------


## razavi_university

پیشنهاد می کنم دور روز بگذاریم(مثلا همون پنجشنبه و جمعه)، و افرادی که در هر روز می تونن بیان اعلام آمادگی کنند
و مسیر حرکت احتمالی دوستان هم مشخص بشه و چند نفری که احتمال اومدنشون 100% است شماره موبایلی (برای سایرین که ممکنه دیرتر برسند) اعلام کنند

----------


## mortezamsp

منم میام.منم با خودتون ببرین!

----------


## sarkhosh

لطفا زمانش رو تغییر ندید چون ما برنامه ریزی کردیم برا 5شنبه.جمعه آزمون دارم

----------


## nilufari

سلام ... مجموعاً  روز جمعه برای تجمع مناسبتره ، البته نظر بقیه دوستان نیز محترمه ...

----------


## vcldeveloper

با توجه به اعلام قبلی، و با توجه به این که فقط چند روز به پنچ شنبه و جمعه باقی مانده، تغییر روز گردهمایی موجب افزایش سردرگمی کاربران خواهد شد. البته به فرض هم اگر جمعه را انتخاب می کردیم، عده ایی با آن مشکل پیدا می کردند، و خواهان روز دیگه ایی می شدند.

پس روز گردهمایی همان پنجشنبه و ساعت آن هم 3 بعد از ظهر خواهد بود.

برای مکان گردهمایی منتظر نقشه امسال نمایشگاه بودیم، که خوشبختانه به دستمان رسید. پیشنهاداتی برای تعیین مکان شده؛ انشاء الله امروز مکان را هم اعلام می کنیم.

----------


## Afshin160

سلام ...

روز خوبيه من هم سعي ميكنم بيام ....  :تشویق: 

به اميد ديدار

----------


## vcldeveloper

مکان گردهمایی بر روی نقشه نمایشگاه:
جنب درب سالن فروش مستقیم کتب خارجی.



_برای مشاهدن تصویر بر روی آن کلیک کنید._

پست اول تاپیک هم بزودی آپدیت می شود.

----------


## fazl11

با سلام به تمام دوستان 
به امید دیدار در نمایشگاه
تا اون روز بای

----------


## Felony

از دوستان هم سن و سال من کسی میاد نمایشگاه ؟

----------


## happy65_sh

خوش به حال کسانی که میرن :گریه:  از ما هم یادی بکنید.خوش بگذره :ناراحت:

----------


## saeed.azimi2008

خیلی کار خوبی کردید من هم امادگی خود را اعلام می دارم

----------


## Ali_Fallah

حداقل تا 3.5 یا 4 صبر کنید تا همه برسند ...
امیدوارم که بتونم بیام

----------


## علیرضا مداح

مکان تعیین و *پست اول* تاپیک آپدیت شد،

منتظر دیدار دوستان عزیز در این گردهمایی هستیم،/

----------


## r_khan

من هم مشتاق حضور در این گرد همایی هستم

----------


## davoodrm666_666

اگه خدا بخواد حتما می یام

----------


## h.jaza

من یک بار دیگه از مدیران خواهش می کنم که اگر می تونن، روز قرار رو از پنج شنبه به جمعه تغییر بدن...

پ ن: در هر صورت، یه جوابی بدین که لا اقل از شور و مشورت شما در این مورد، با خبر بشیم...

با تشکر

----------


## علیرضا مداح

> من یک بار دیگه از مدیران خواهش می کنم که اگر می تونن، روز قرار رو از پنج شنبه به جمعه تغییر بدن...
> 
> پ ن: در هر صورت، یه جوابی بدین که لا اقل از شور و مشورت شما در این مورد، با خبر بشیم...


طبق اعلام قبلی آقای کشاورز، امکان تغییر زمان گردهمایی وجوذ ندارد،



> با توجه به اعلام قبلی، و با توجه به این که فقط چند روز به پنچ شنبه و جمعه باقی مانده، تغییر روز گردهمایی موجب افزایش سردرگمی کاربران خواهد شد. البته به فرض هم اگر جمعه را انتخاب می کردیم، عده ایی با آن مشکل پیدا می کردند، و خواهان روز دیگه ایی می شدند.
> 
> پس روز گردهمایی همان پنجشنبه و ساعت آن هم 3 بعد از ظهر خواهد بود.


،/

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

بسیار خوشحال میشدم که بتونم در جمع دوستان باشم اما مشکلی غیر قابل پیش بینی به وجود آمد که موجب شد فقط در روز "جمعه" بتونم در نمایشگاه حضور داشته باشم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## H2K

سلام ,
ما كه ايران نيستيم, انشالله كه خوش بگذاره به همه ،عكس بگيرين بذارين اينجا كه ما هم ببينيم

----------


## hamedMohammad

سلام به همه دوستان گرامی

من هم برای حضور در جمع اساتید لحظه شماری میکنم.

----------


## miladnoori67

من دارم لحظه شماری میکنم تا این روز برسه. چون عکس گردهمایی قبلی رو دیده بودم میدونستم امسال هم این اتفاق می افته . من بی صبرانه منتظرم.
به امید دیدار

----------


## masoud.ramezani

سلام

اگه قسمت بشه و خدمت مقدس سربازی اجازه بده خدمت دوستان خواهم رسید.

----------


## Felony

وای پسر خوب بگید دیگه کسی هم سن و سال من هم هست ، آخه تو همه عکسهای قبلی همه بزرگ بودن و اصلا به سن من نمیخورد ، البته از روی قیافه شاید قیافه ها سن بالا نشون میداد ...

----------


## salehbagheri

> وای پسر خوب بگید دیگه کسی هم سن و سال من هم هست ، آخه تو همه عکسهای قبلی همه بزرگ بودن و اصلا به سن من نمیخورد ، البته از روی قیافه شاید قیافه ها سن بالا نشون میداد ...


برادر عزيز! كسب علم، سن و سال نميشناسه!
ما كه نميدونيم چندسالته! اگه 10 سالته بيا! اگه 100 سالته هم بيا!

اونجا فقط كمي بحث و گفتگوي علمي هست و بس، نياز به همسن و سال نداري كه!

----------


## manager

سلام

البته می دونم برای این کامنت خیلی دیره ولی به نظرم اگر روز جمعه بود بهتر بود. پیشنهادم اینه که یک قرار عمومی دیگه برای روز جمعه تنظیم بشه که سعادت ملاقات اون دسته از عزیزانی که نمی تونند در روز پنجشنبه حضور پیدا کنند از دست نره..
امیدوارم به همه دوستان خوش بگذره..

----------


## kia1349

با سلام به همه دوستان
چقدر خوشحالم که قرار امسال هم پابرجاست.
امیدوارم بتونم بیام چون به خاطر کسالت یکی از عزیزانم بیمارستان هستم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به خاطر کسالت یکی از عزیزانم بیمارستان هستم


آقا کیا، کم شما را زیارت می کنیم. انشاء الله در حال اون عزیز هم به حق محمد و آل محمد صلوات الله علیهم اجمعین بهبود حاصل بشه.

یا علی

پ.ن. بنده هم نتونستم در جمع دوستان حاضر بشم. انشاء الله همگی موفق باشند.

----------


## علیرضا مداح

گردهمایی برگزار شد،
از دوستانی که تشریف آوردتد از طرف گروه مدیریت جامعه برنامه نویس کمال سپاسگزاری را دارم،
جای دوستانی که سعادت دیدارشان نصیبمان نشد، سبز بود،
عکس هایی هم گرفته شد که به زودی بر روی سایت قرار می گیرند،/

----------


## piroozman

با عرض سلام خدمت کلیه دوستان عزیز
من اهل قم هستم و اتفاقا امروز(17/02/88) اومده بودم نمایشگاه و تا ساعت 4 هم اونجا بودم و . . .
اما اصلا خبر نداشتم که قرار یک گردهمایی در نمایشگاه برگزار بشه. من خیلی دوست داشتم که دوستان و اساتید محترم را در این گردهمایی ببینم. ای کاش می شد ترتیبی اتخاذ می کردید که وقایع و اخبار مهم (مثلا همین برگزاری گردهمایی، انتشار مجله برنامه نویس و . . . ) از طریق نامه های الکترونیکی به اعضا اطلاع رسانی بشه. واقعا چرا نشه . . .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
عبارات باقاعده (Regular Expressions) در NET Framework.

----------


## niksoft

دیدار بسیار جالبی بود   :تشویق:

----------


## محمد برنامه نویس

سلام.
نمیشه چنین اخبار هایی برای ایمیل اعضا ارسال شود ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> نمیشه چنین اخبار هایی برای ایمیل اعضا ارسال شود ؟


سیستمی برای این کار آماده شده که انشاء الله در رویدادهای بعدی از آن استفاده خواهد شد.

----------


## Ali_Fallah

با سلام
ديروز 5شنبه 17 ارديبهشت ماه يك روز بياد ماندني براي من بود
ديدن اساتيد محترم برنامه نويس، آقايان كرامتي ، آقاي مداح ، آقاي قرباني و كاربر محترم با نام كاربري قيصر و... 
خيلي هم دوست داشتم كه آقاي كشاورز را از نزديك ملاقات كنم
انشاء ا... كه اين گردهم آيي به شكل مناسبتري ادامه پيدا كند

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

عکس دسته جمعی:

----------


## shervin_agh67

خوب بهتره هر کسی اسمشو بگذاره تا با هم بیشتر آشنا بشیم : 
خودم : ردیف بالا ، دست راست آقای کرامتی.

----------


## Ali_Fallah

خب من هم خودم رو معرفي ميكنم

----------


## amin_alexi

سلام
منم خیلی دوست داشتم که در جمع دوستان باشم ولی این افتخار نصیب من نشد
اما فکر کنم خیلی دیگه از بچه ها هم مثل من بودن و یا دیر مطلع شدن و یا هنوز هم بی خیرن !
من چون معمولا در 2 یا 3 بخش خاص سایت سر میزنم کمتر بخش اعلانات رو نگاه می کنم ....
من هم پیشنهاد می کنم که این جور اعلانات رو در کنار تبلیغات برگزاری کلاسها در بالای تمام صفحات بزارید 
یا به قول دوستان Email بفرستید ...

با تشکر از مدیریت سایت آقای کرامتی عزیز

----------


## sarkhosh

من خیلی دیر رسیدم.این همه راه اومدم اخرشم  این شد.

----------


## niksoft



----------


## titbasoft

مدت زیادی بود که گرفتاری های شخصی واقعا اجازه نمی داد مثل سابق در خدمت دوستان باشم اما وقتی خبر نمایشگاه رو شنیدم مطمئن بودم که مجددا همه تو نمایشگاه جمع می شن. خوب وقتی به سایت سر زدم دیدم که بله همچنان مثل گذشته و یا حتی با شور بیشتری این گردهمایی برگزار شده. واقعا خوشحال شدم که بعد از فکر کنم حدود 7 سال همچنان سایت بهتر از همیشه داره ادامه می ده که این رو مدیون مدیریت سایت می دونم و بر خودم دیدم که تشکری حتی ناچیز از همه کسانی که برای سر پا نگه داشتن سایت زحمت می کشن، داشته باشم.
دوستان تقریبا همه جدید هستند. بهرحال خیلی خیلی از دیدن حاج مهدی، مسعود و علیرضا رو که می دونم این چند وقت اخیر خیلی زحمت کشیده، خوشحال شدم. امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## salehbagheri

به به! عجب بكگراندي!
در كل معذرت ميخوام ولي چرا اينقدر بهم ريخته عكس گرفتيد؟ حداقل يه طوري عكس مي گرفتيد كه معلوم بشه تو نمايشگاه هستيد! اين طور فكر كردم كه رفتيد ديدن آثار باستاني!

اي كاش منهم اونجا بودم!

----------


## niksoft

اگه یکی از دوستان زحمت بکشه با فتو شاپ بکگراند عکس رو عوض کنه خیلی عالی میشه

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام 
برای من هم سعادتی بود که افتخار حضور در جمع دوستان برنامه نویس رو پیدا کردم و امیدوارم این دیدارها کماکان ادامه داشته باشه .

----------


## علیرضا مداح

> دوستان تقریبا همه جدید هستند. بهرحال خیلی خیلی از دیدن حاج مهدی، مسعود و علیرضا رو که می دونم این چند وقت اخیر خیلی زحمت کشیده، خوشحال شدم. امیدوارم موفق باشید


هاشم جان، امیدوارم که باز هم مثل سابق بتوانیم همکاری خوذ را در سایت با یکدیگر داشته باشیم، به هر حال از پستی که ارسال کردی، به نوبه ی خود خوشحال شدم و از لطفت هم سپاسگزارم،/

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

جناب DelphiAssistant میشود روی عکستان،نام دوستان را بنویسید.من فقط 5 نفر از دوستان را می شناسم.در کل انتشاراتwiley حضور پرشوری در بخش نشر خارجی داشت.و در آخر هم نفهمیدیم که انتشارات apress و dummies و wrox چه سر و سری با این wiley دارند که همشون در جلد اول نوشتن wiley press،واقعا دیگه کمیته ضد انحصار طلبی داره کوتاهی میکنه!.(بازم Microsoft press جوان مرد!)من با دوست خوبم آقا حسین   :قلب: کتاب electronic project for dummies را پسندیدم و حالا مشغول دانلود آن هستیم :لبخند گشاده!: .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من چون معمولا در 2 یا 3 بخش خاص سایت سر میزنم کمتر بخش اعلانات رو نگاه می کنم ....


تاپیک مربوط به نمایشگاه بصورت اطلاعیه در بالای همه بخش ها قرار گرفته بود.

----------


## vcldeveloper

فکر کنم 12-11 نفر از دوستانی که در سال های پیش هم شرکت می کردند، حاضر شدند. مابقی دوستان به نظرم جدید می رسند. کلا استقبال خوب بود. 

علیرضا مداح که هر سال داره بیشتر آب میشه! مسعود غیبی هم نمیدونم چه رژیمی گرفته که داره تبدیل میشه به پوست و استخون. مهدی عسگری هم که همون یک مقدار پوست و استخونی که داشت رو هم داره از دست میده!
شماها چرا از حاجی الگو برداری نمی کنید؟!!   :چشمک:  

حاجی، فکر کنم با این سیری که این دوستان دارند طی می کنند، نیاز به یک کلاس افزایش وزن داشته باشند، و گرنه سال دیگه حداقل مهدی عسگری و علیرضا مداح تقریبا اسکلت خالص میشند! 

در هر حال، امیدوارم به دوستان خوش گذشته باشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## M-Gheibi

بیانیه :
"جناب آقای کشاورز، عدم حضور جنابعالی در این گردهمایی و عدم اطلاع عموم از وضعیت فیزیکی کنونی شما جای هرگونه پاسخی را می بندد. امید است به زودی زود برادران ستون پنجم استخدامی سایت، تحلیل کاملی از حال و احوال شما برای مدیران ارسال نمایند. باشد که مورد بررسی قرار گیرید!" ;) :-"

----------


## هوشمندی

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان

از اینکه توفیق زیارت دوستان از نزدیک به من دست نداد متاسفم

از باب اطلاع رسانی به حقیر چه کتابهای مناسبی در نمایشگاه بود؟

----------


## raravaice

ضمن اینکه خدا به بنده رحم کرد که تونستم جناب *M-Gheibi* رو با شناختی که از عکسهای قدیم ایشون داشتم بشناسم و ایشون غیب نشدن! ;)
من هم به نوبه خود خوشحالم که تونستم لحظاتی هر چند کوتاه رو در جمع دوستان و اساتید سپری کنم و امیدوارم مدت کوتاه حضور بنده حمل بر جسارت تعبیر نشده باشه.

با آرزوی موفقیت برای تمام عزیزان زحمت کش.

----------


## newgoldenman

سلام به همگی
متاسفانه بنده هم مثل خیلی های دیگه نتونستم بیام.
از دیروز عصر رفته بودم یكمی اونطرفتر از قزوین، كه امروز صبح كنكور بدم. جاتون خالی!!
البته پریشب با آقای مداح هم هم صحبت میكردیم به ایشون هم گفتم. به هر حال خیلی دلم میخواست منم باشم. امیدوارم كه بهتون خوش گذشته باشه. ایشالا سال آینده.

----------


## seven7777777

ای کاش من هم بودم .
وقتی به عکسی که آقای delphiassisstant در پست 90 گذاشتن نگاه کردم ، یاد عکس های تیمی شرکت های بزرگ خارجی افتادم .
الحق ظاهر بچه ها شبیه بر و بچ گوگل و مایکروسافته !!!
راستی ماشاالله بچه های پر و پیمونم زیاد داریم { در جواب گزارش افراد رژیم گرفته }

یه چیز دیگه . اگه اشتباه نکنم آقای DelphiAssisstant در مرکز تصویر با پیرهن مشکی هستند . فقط می خواستم بگم خیلی خوش عکسن و با این تیپ مامور مخفی خیلی شبیه مامورین ماتریکس هستن !!!

به هر حال خیلی دوست دارم سال دیگه بیامو پرو بالمو به اساتید بزنم شاید یه فرجی شد ما هم استاد شدیم .

با آرزوی موفقیت همه برنامه نویسای ایران

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

خیلی خوب بود .جای همگیتون خالی.با بعضی از چهره ها آشنا شدم که واقعا به هیچ عنوان نمی خواستم این افتخار رو از دست بدم(چون من خودم پا شدم اومدم و بچه های داشگاه رو پیچوندم :لبخند گشاده!: ).
به هر حال.همه میگن من تابلوام.ولی من از راست ،دومین نفر ردیف نشسته ها هستم (آره دیگه.همون پیراهن نارنجیه :چشمک: ) و مخلص همه برو بچه های برنامه نویس  :بوس: ......

----------


## miladnoori67

من ساعت 3:10 اونجا بودم اما کسی رو ندیدم و بعد از 5 دقیقه ایستادن گفتم برم تو یه دوری بزنم . و دیگه وقتی رفتم تو اصلا یادم رفت قرارو. من یه پیشنهاد دارم اگر امکان داره یه گردهمایی دیگه وسط هفته بزارید برای اعضایی که نتونستن بیان. چه اشکالی داره؟ این کار که واسه سایت هزینه ای در بر نداره. لطفا جواب بدید.

----------


## Ai_Kord

من موقع همایش داخل نمایشگاه بودم ولی نمیدونستم دوستان کجا جمع میشن. هر چی سعی کردم یه جایی تو محوطه برای کاننکت شدن به اینترنت پیدا کنم نشد. گویا نمایشگاه پوشش وایرلس هم نداره. :ناراحت: 
انشاالله سال آینده ...

----------


## Pr0grammer

سلام؛ 
بقیه عکس ها چی شد؟خیلی عکس گرفته بودیم!  :متفکر:

----------


## Mask

با سلام به همه.
از عکسای دوستان معلومه همه جوونن....... ای بابا منه پیرمدو بگو کجا اومدم

----------


## kia1349

> آقا کیا، کم شما را زیارت می کنیم. انشاء الله در حال اون عزیز هم به حق محمد و آل محمد صلوات الله علیهم اجمعین بهبود حاصل بشه.
> 
> یا علی
> 
> پ.ن. بنده هم نتونستم در جمع دوستان حاضر بشم. انشاء الله همگی موفق باشند.


حاج علی عزیزم امیدوارم شما و دوستان و خانواده های محترم همواره در پناه خداوند منان سالم و تندرست و کامروا باشید
انشاءالله یه مقدار گرفتاریهای پیش اومده کمتر بشه در خدمت و دست بوسی اساتید هستم

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

من که دومین بارم بود در همچین گردهمایی هایی شرکت می کردم (قبلیش الکامپ 87 بود)
بچه ها کمتر بودن نسبت به اون موقع و زیاد برای من جالب نشد (فرصت نشد با اکثر بچه ها آشنا بشم)
یه سری دوستان رو قبلا دیده بودم: آقای مداح ، obalitjoon ، h.jaza ، whitehat و. ...
یه سری هم جدید بودن: آقای غیبی ، خانم زمانی ، آقای برمودا ، آقای خارایی ، آقای صادقیان و ....

(اگه بخوام جایزۀ "بیشترین تفاوت بین آواتار و چهرۀ واقعی" رو به یه کاربر بدیم ، اون m.hamidreza ست . )
پ ن: حالا نه که خیلی خودم شبیهم به آواتارم

----------


## shervin_agh67

> با سلام به همه.
> از عکسای دوستان معلومه همه جوونن....... ای بابا منه پیرمدو بگو کجا اومدم


 منم بار اولم بود که می اومدم و فکر نمیکردم که اعضای سایت اینقدر جوون باشن . بیشتر از همه با دیدن آقای مداح خیلی جا خوردم . آخه آدم همیشه از روی آویتور یک نفر قیافشو تصور می کنه منم فکر می کردم ایشون باید همسن بیل گیتس باشن. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## gheysar14

من هم از آشنایی بادوستان گرامی- آقایان کرامتی، فلاح، قربانی، فتح الهی و خانم یزدانی و ...  خیلی خوشحال شدم  :لبخند: امیدوارم شاهد حضور بیشتر خانم ها در دیدارهای بعدی باشیم

----------


## H2K

سلام و عرضه ادب, 



ای کاش من هم ایران بودم و  تو این جامع گرم و صمیمی شرکت میکردم, انشاالله بطلبه سال دیگه . 



اما درمورد جناب مداح باید یه نکته رو بگم چون دیدم اکثر دوستان جا خوردن با دیدن عکس ایشون یا چهره, *ماشالله* ایشون شاید سن کمی داشته باشن , اما بقول یکی از دوستان که فکر میکردن جناب مداح هم سن بیل گیتس هست باید بگم سن ایشون در اون حد نیست خوشبختانه اما اطلاعات ایشون خیلی زیاده ,و برای من افتخار دوستی با ایشون و خدارو شکر این سایت برای این موافق هست که صاحبان و مدیران جوان , شاداب و کار کشته و از همه مهمتر با سطح علمی بالا . سر دوستان رو درد نمیارم امید ورم این سایت مثل همیشه و هروز شاهد پیشرفت‌های علمی و فرهنگیش باشیم .


 و در اخر مثل همیشه اگه تکست یا لغاتی اشتباه لپی داره شرمنده چون سایت ترجمه به فارسی میکنه من نمیتونم فارسی بنویسم  :لبخند:

----------


## doodaa

سلام به همه ی اساتید
منم خیلی خوشحال شدم که تونستم تو این جمع حضور داشته باشم  دیدن بچه ها باعث افزایش انگیزه ام شد امیدوارم که  خدا کمک کنه تا برنامه نویسی من بهتر از همه بچه های این سایت بشه.!
آمین...!

----------


## razavi_university

متاسفانه نتونستم بیام و دوستان رو ببینم، انگار استقبال کمتر از الکامپ بوده است

_احتمالا دوشنبه بتونم بیام از دوستان اگر کسی دوشنبه میاد پیام خصوصی بده تا بتونیم همدیگر رو ببینیم
(در کار جدید فقط من برنامه نویسم و بقیه الکترونیک و برق هستند، مردم از بس برنامه نویس ندیدم)_

----------


## titbasoft

> یه سری هم جدید بودن: آقای غیبی


آره؟ ظاهرا علیرضا جور خیلی ها رو می کشه... ایول علی اینپرایز :پی



> اما درمورد جناب مداح باید یه نکته رو بگم چون دیدم اکثر دوستان جا خوردن با دیدن عکس ایشون یا چهره, *ماشالله* ایشون شاید سن کمی داشته باشن


من هنوزم موندم این جوجه ماشینی چطوری اینقد اطلاعاتش زیاده... دفه اولی که دیدمش فکر کنم 4 یا 5 سال پیش بود... و واقعا وقتی فهمیدم چند سالشه تعجب کردم .... انصافا خیلی اطلاعاتش زیاده، در عین حال خیلی خاکی... خدا نگه دارش

----------


## s_ahmadneya

من و یکی ازدوستان ساعت 4:15 رسیدیم متاسفانه نتونستیم دوستان را پیدا کنیم من با اینکه بعضی از بچه ها را می شناختم خیلی گشتم اما متاسفانه موفق به دیدار نشدیم .
ان شالله آینده

----------


## sece_shance

اهوم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
فکر میکنم منم بمدت 3 دقیقه ای در جمع دوستان حاضر شدم.
خیلی متاسفم که نتونستم با تمامی دوستان آشنا بشم  :اشتباه:  ، بنده هم با دیدن آقاب مداح فنرم پرید!  :لبخند گشاده!: 

چرا دوستان صبر نکردن تا بنده هم در تصاویر حضور داشته باشم  :بامزه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## miladnoori67

کسی توجه نمیکنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :ناراحت:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه: 



> من ساعت 3:10 اونجا بودم اما کسی رو ندیدم و بعد از 5 دقیقه ایستادن گفتم برم تو یه دوری بزنم . و دیگه وقتی رفتم تو اصلا یادم رفت قرارو. من یه پیشنهاد دارم اگر امکان داره یه گردهمایی دیگه وسط هفته بزارید برای اعضایی که نتونستن بیان. چه اشکالی داره؟ این کار که واسه سایت هزینه ای در بر نداره. لطفا جواب بدید.

----------


## ali_kashani

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان گرامي خيلي خوشحال شدم براي اولين بار در خدمت دوستان بودم

----------


## zoofa

:گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج: 
تا حالا این همه برنامه نویس یک جا ندیده بودم (از داخل عکس)
توفیق نصیب من نشد تا حضور پیدا کنم اما از دیدن دوستان در عکس واقعاً خوشحال شدم
در مورد جناب آقای مداح هم همیشه دلم می خواست ببینمشون چون که در همه جا ازشون پست دیده بودم و با اون چهره ای که از ایشان تصور می کردم 100% متفاوتند!! :متعجب:  :متعجب: 
ان شاء الله در سالهای آتی حضور پیدا خواهم کرد اگر عمری بماند

----------


## raziee

> من ساعت 3:10 اونجا بودم اما کسی رو ندیدم و بعد از 5 دقیقه ایستادن گفتم برم تو یه دوری بزنم . و دیگه وقتی رفتم تو اصلا یادم رفت قرارو. من یه پیشنهاد دارم اگر امکان داره یه گردهمایی دیگه وسط هفته بزارید برای اعضایی که نتونستن بیان. چه اشکالی داره؟ این کار که واسه سایت هزینه ای در بر نداره. لطفا جواب بدید.


ولی ما در این ساعت اونجا بودیم.
درسته که راس ساعت 3 همه نبودند ولی خود من و یکی از دوستان راس ساعت 3 اونجا بودیم. دیگر دوستان هم در کمی آنطرف تر روی صندلی ها نشسته بودند.
حتی به خاطر اینکه دوستان دیگر با دیدن جمع متوجه تجمع برنامه نویسان بشوند مدت زیادی رو در آفتاب ایستادیم.




> من و یکی ازدوستان ساعت 4:15 رسیدیم متاسفانه نتونستیم دوستان را پیدا کنیم من با اینکه بعضی از بچه ها را می شناختم خیلی گشتم اما متاسفانه موفق به دیدار نشدیم .


ساعت 4 بچه ها از هم جدا شدند.

----------


## حامد مصافی

هر چند خیلی دلم می خواست در جمع دوستان حضور داشته باشم. اما بخت یار نبود و سعادت نصیب نشد.
دوستانی که در جمع حضور داشتند لطف کنند و روی تصویری که آقای کرامتی در پست 90 ارسال فرمودند نام دوستان را ذکر کنند  :چشمک: 
با تشکر

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

اینم من با نگاهی به دوردست ها

----------


## shervin_agh67

> هر چند خیلی دلم می خواست در جمع دوستان حضور داشته باشم. اما بخت یار نبود و سعادت نصیب نشد.
> دوستانی که در جمع حضور داشتند لطف کنند و روی تصویری که آقای کرامتی در پست 90 ارسال فرمودند نام دوستان را ذکر کنند 
> با تشکر


خوب بهتره هر کسی نام خودش و محلش رو در عکس به آقای کرامتی بده تا ایشون در آلبوم نام افراد رو درج کنن.

----------


## Pr0grammer

بهتره اینجا خودتونو معرفی کنید :
https://barnamenevis.org/album....&pictureid=528

نیاز نیست آقای کرامتی زحمت بکشند.

----------


## narsic

با سلام
متاسفانه من همکنون این پست رو دیددم شاید به خاطر دقت نکردنم طی چند وقت اخیر بوده .
اما خوب امیدوارم به دوستان خوش گذشته باشه .
خیلی دوست داشتم در جمع دوستان باشم اما فک کنم افتخار آشنایی با دوستان امسال هم نصیب من نشد اینشالله سال آینده .

امیدوارم تمام بچه های برنامه نویس و غیر برنامه نویس ایرانی همیشه موفق باشند .

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

دوستان،نظرتون درباره این اطلاعیه چیست:

*گردهمایی در بیست و دومین نمایشگاه بین المللی کتاب -جمعه(25 اردیبهشت) - ساعت3(سه) بعد از ظهر*
*مکان: جنب درب سالن فروش مستقیم کتب خارجی.*

فکر کنم فرصتی دیگریست برای دوستانی که به هر دلیلی نتوانستند،در این اردوی علمی شرکت کنند. 

آقای کشاورز درباره گردهمایی آینده به اجماعی رسیدید؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقای کشاورز درباره گردهمایی آینده به اجماعی رسیدید؟


گردهمایی آینده در نمایشگاه کتاب امسال؟ بنده خاطرم نیست جایی صحبتی در این مورد کرده باشم. با کسی هم درباره اینکه گردهمایی دیگه ایی در کار باشه صحبت نکردم. اگر منظورتون آمدن خودم هست، خیر، بنده در نمایشگاه امسال حاضر نخواهم بود، و در صورت برپایی گردهمایی جدید هم غائب هستم.

دوستانی که تمایل دارند با هم یک گردهمایی دیگه در نمایشگاه کتاب امسال داشته باشند، می تونند با هم هماهنگ کنند، یا یک تاپیک در همین بخش ایجاد کنند و زمان و مکان را اعلام کنند. البته گردهمایی از طرف سایت برنامه نویس نخواهد بود، بلکه از طرف جمعی از کاربران سایت خواهد بود.

موفق باشید

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

> من هم از آشنایی بادوستان گرامی- آقایان کرامتی، فلاح، قربانی، فتح الهی و خانم یزدانی و ... خیلی خوشحال شدم امیدوارم شاهد حضور بیشتر خانم ها در دیدارهای بعدی باشیم


سلام
زماني بودم فکر کنم :ناراحت:  نه يزداني

 خوشحال شدم که با اعضاي سايت ملاقات داشتم. به اميد ديدارهاي بعدي

----------


## Rezapcclick

سلام منم همين الان ديدم به خدا  :اشتباه: 
حتما قسمت نبوده امسال دوستانم رو ببينم
البته من هنوز 18 سالمه نمي دونم منو راه بدن تو جمع يا نه ؟؟؟؟؟
به هر حال قسمت نبود 
راستي من فردا قراه برم هر كي دوست داره بره بياد با هم بريم.....
خدا وكيلي نه نگيد من مي خوام برم اونايي كه امروز نتونستن برن فردا با من بيان بريم 
منتظرم جواب بديد.

----------

